# My TOS Enterprise Build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Enterprise Original series build up. Here is the begining of my personal Starship TV Series Enterprise Build up. I have to build up kits for myself while doing the same for clients...So I don't go more crazy!!I find and make the time! She will be fully lit and detailed.


----------



## Gary7 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll be watching this with interest. I'm going to be starting mine in a few weeks. Let me know the best way to handle the long seams on the nacelles, they seem to always be a problem for me.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Gary7 said:


> I'll be watching this with interest. I'm going to be starting mine in a few weeks. Let me know the best way to handle the long seams on the nacelles, they seem to always be a problem for me.


You bet sir!! Got some build ahead of this one first...:freak:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Gary7 said:


> I'll be watching this with interest. I'm going to be starting mine in a few weeks. Let me know the best way to handle the long seams on the nacelles, they seem to always be a problem for me.


Fill, sand. Fill, sand. Fill, sand. When the lines are gone (a quick prime should verify this) you are good to go. Try looking at it from different angles and with different lighting sources, ie: florescent, incandescent, natural sunlight ect. 
Jim


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Gary7 said:


> I'll be watching this with interest. I'm going to be starting mine in a few weeks. Let me know the best way to handle the long seams on the nacelles, they seem to always be a problem for me.


I have a Flexi-File sanding tool for sanding rounded shapes that was a godsend for working on the nacelles. It is essentially a U-shaped frame with a strip of sandpaper stretched across the open arms of the frame. Keeps you from flattening out a rounded shape when you sand it.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Gary7 said:


> I'll be watching this with interest. I'm going to be starting mine in a few weeks. Let me know the best way to handle the long seams on the nacelles, they seem to always be a problem for me.


I'd like to ask the IPMS submarine guys this question.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

> Originally Posted by *Gary7* http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4411295#post4411295
> _I'll be watching this with interest. I'm going to be starting mine in a few weeks. Let me know the best way to handle the long seams on the nacelles, they seem to always be a problem for me._


For long seams like that, I would either sand a bevel along the edge - going the entire length of the part or glue it together. This would give me trench running thru the seam. Or once I have the two pieces together, I would lightly gouge a trench along the seam.

Then (in either scenario) I would then fill the trench with spot putty and wet sand it smooth.

I find doing it this way save time and does a better job in filling in and hiding the seam.


----------



## Gary7 (Jan 2, 2013)

starmanmm said:


> For long seams like that, I would either sand a bevel along the edge - going the entire length of the part or glue it together. This would give me trench running thru the seam. Or once I have the two pieces together, I would lightly gouge a trench along the seam.
> 
> Then (in either scenario) I would then fill the trench with spot putty and wet sand it smooth.
> 
> I find doing it this way save time and does a better job in filling in and hiding the seam.


That's kind of what I was thinking. I had kind of hoped that they were going to make it whole segmented lengths so that would not be an issue.  Han, Have you decided on go or no go on the grid lines?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Gary7 said:


> I'll be watching this with interest. I'm going to be starting mine in a few weeks. Let me know the best way to handle the long seams on the nacelles, they seem to always be a problem for me.


I used Bondo Spot Putty and it fills the seam real well. Also very easy to sand.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Their are several differnt ways to do this...it's not an exact science..to me anyway.

I'll probably do the same deal that I did /do to all my Moebius Seaviews. Not a big deal really....I hope to have some in progress shots soon!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I picked up a Flexi-File a few years ago for some aircraft kits I did. Best tool in the world for sanding a tube!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I just use a sanding stick. They're fairly flexible. I sand quickly and not too much right on the seam. I kind of work all over and around the seam to avoid flat spots. 
Still, if I coudl find a Felxi-File at my LHS, I'd get one.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

For folks on a budget, nail files are always an option....


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

MDF hard "wood" block with 180 grit autobody sticky back diamond paper. 0% give in the block...will grind down a seam line to perfection in no time flat!

But then again, I'm hard core like that!:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

robiwon said:


> I picked up a Flexi-File a few years ago for some aircraft kits I did. Best tool in the world for sanding a tube!


Can you provide a web store link to the exact product you are talking about?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

http://www.google.com/search?q=Flex...=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1&rlz=1I7GGHP_en


----------



## asalaw (Dec 23, 2012)

Captain April said:


> For folks on a budget, nail files are always an option....


I like emery boards for sanding down excess sprue or seam flash (though I often remove the latter with a hobby knife). They're incredibly cheap.


----------



## Rahn (Jun 2, 2009)

This is where I'm getting mine.

http://www.micromark.com/19-piece-flex-i-file-set,7129.html


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Rahn said:


> This is where I'm getting mine.
> 
> http://www.micromark.com/19-piece-flex-i-file-set,7129.html


Perfect!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE!!!

Well here is another boring picture of the 1/350 Enterprise taped together to get a feel how it goes together and looks...

I will be using Round 2's Lighting package for this build.










For my personal build, I may not be using the Interior Bridge, as It is never seen on the actual Miniature...


----------



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

These look great. Nice work.

Since I'm new to the original Star Trek models (I'd go crazy for a D model this size, but doubt it will happen), what's the difference between these two 1/350th scale ships besides price? Same size, but double price difference. Both from Polar Lights.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXARNW&P=ML 

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWGG2&P=ML

Thanks in advance for dealing with a 'newb' question on these kits.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

hpiguy said:


> These look great. Nice work.
> 
> Since I'm new to the original Star Trek models (I'd go crazy for a D model this size, but doubt it will happen), what's the difference between these two 1/350th scale ships besides price? Same size, but double price difference. Both from Polar Lights.
> 
> ...


Those are two different versions of the _Enterprise_. One is the older, NCC-1701-A "refit" model kit from the movies that has been out for a number of years (the cheaper one), and the other is the just released original TV series _Enterprise_ (the more expensive one).


----------



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, ok, thanks for answering that.  Makes perfect sense.

I'm guessing all the AMT/Polar lighting kits, weathering decals, and such would only be appropriate for the new model from the TV series?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

hpiguy said:


> Oh, ok, thanks for answering that.  Makes perfect sense.
> 
> I'm guessing all the AMT/Polar lighting kits, weathering decals, and such would only be appropriate for the new model from the TV series?


That is correct. There are several 3rd party lighting kits available for the refit, however, as well as photo-etch, alternate decals, parts, etc.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE....
The hulls have been Lightblocked from the inside, the main hull primed and base coated and weathered. The main Hull color was air-brushed on as was the current weathering, as I see it in the original episodes. The main hull color is a custom mix I made...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Captain Han Solo said:


> UPDATE....
> The hulls have been Lightblocked from the inside, the main hull primed and base coated and weathered. The main Hull color was air-brushed on as was the current weathering, as I see it in the original episodes. The main hull color is a custom mix I made...


Looking good my friend.......but I would expect nothing else!


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

If this thing turns out even close to your Falcon, it is going to be Kick-Arse. 

I noticed a lot of people are leaving the gridlines. Still debating that one myself - either lightening/sanding them or filling/sanding them....


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Beautiful work Captain! :thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE....

I have installed the lighting package and dry fitter the ship together. She is NOT finished. I need to fix certain lighting in several areas...I love how she is started to look!!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

She's looking good! Love the warm white LED's; more faithful to the onscreen look. Do you plan on adding the rust ring at some point?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> She's looking good! Love the warm white LED's; more faithful to the onscreen look. Do you plan on adding the rust ring at some point?


Thanks Trekriffic!

Yes..I will be weathering her a little bit more...But not overdoing it! More light blocking is needed, some more lighting adjustments, decals etc... I'll post a video soon of the lighting.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking great so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuvok (Feb 16, 2013)

looking awsome ! great work so far


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Looking good there, brother Mark... looking good! :thumbsup:
-Ben


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Great going Captain. I like it a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Youtube link to lighting test...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another "In-Progress" Shot.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Weathering of the upper saucer...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

All seams removed from secondary hull and Nacells...


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Beautiful build, hope mine turns out just as nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Again I say ... aaugh! Just when I'm starting to convince myself that I'm going to build this kit without lighting, you post pictures like this! Seriously, good job so far!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Nice job removing the seams on this.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Lookin' great Captain! :thumbsup: I like the weathering and the subtle rust ring.

I see that your using a mix of the white and clear windows. What criteria are you using to decide which to use and where?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Prowler901 said:


> Lookin' great Captain! :thumbsup: I like the weathering and the subtle rust ring.
> 
> I see that your using a mix of the white and clear windows. What criteria are you using to decide which to use and where?


Thank you very much indeed!

I used the White for the four flat windows on each corner of the upper saucer...Clear for pretty much everything else. Frosted of course, with Blacked out windows per the filmining miniature.

Just used what I thought looked right with my References/Blu-Rays.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Thank you very much indeed!
> 
> I used the White for the four flat windows on each corner of the upper saucer...Clear for pretty much everything else. Frosted of course, with Blacked out windows per the filmining miniature.
> 
> Just used what I thought looked right with my References/Blu-Rays.


That's exactly the strategy I used.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Fozzie said:


> That's exactly the strategy I used.


 
Great Minds.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Shuttle bay...


----------



## Gary7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Shuttle bay...


Awesome. You probably have said before, What paints did you use for your Big E?


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Shuttle bay...


Very nice! Are those tail lights below the bay doors actual holes cut out of the hull with lights, or are they painted to look lit up? Sorry for the dumb question. How 'bout a close up of that. 

BTW, aren't the 2 vertical ones supposed to be yellow?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Gary7 said:


> Awesome. You probably have said before, What paints did you use for your Big E?


 
Thanks Gary! 

I custom mixed Tamiya Colors based on my reference material and the DVD'S/Blu/Rays of the original Miniature NOT the CGI Ship in the remasterd selections.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Proper2 said:


> Very nice! Are those tail lights below the bay doors actual holes cut out of the hull with lights, or are they painted to look lit up? Sorry for the dumb question. How 'bout a close up of that.
> 
> BTW, aren't the 2 vertical ones supposed to be yellow?


The Tail lights are Indeed lit up...The Lighting kit provided by Polar Lights has a Replacement part oof that whole "lip"molded in clear. I customised a Led inside the hull to shine through them...NOT overly lit, Just right for the scale..

YES!!!You are indeed correct that the two verticle lights are Yellow, However I didn't have any Clear yellow on hand to test the lighting, so just used the Red again...It will be fixed when she is finished up! Good Eye my friend!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Corrected Shuttle area lights...Warp Nacells with weathering started...


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Thanks Gary!
> 
> I custom mixed Tamiya Colors based on my reference material and the DVD'S/Blu/Rays of the original Miniature NOT the CGI Ship in the remasterd selections.


Excellent work so far and I really like the color!

Which Tamiya colors did you mix and what ratio? 

Did you start with XF-12 JN Grey?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

Decals applied, adjusted lighting to be more in scale,More weathering...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

One more view...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

More progress...Lighting adjusted for scale, More weathering per the original miniature.


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful, I only wish mine will come out half as good, stunning


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Aye, she's a beauty Cap'n! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks Guys!

Here is a composite I put together of my Model Enterprise leaving the Planet from City On The Edge of Forever from the remastered planet shots..

Enjoy!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Mark, Big Congratulations to you sir! 
The Grey Lady is looking fit, indeed! :thumbsup:

~Ben G. :wave:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That looks better than the remastered shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Captain Han Solo,

It looks very nice!

BTW, which Tamiya colors did you mix and what ratio? 

Did you start with XF-12 JN Grey?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

crowe-t said:


> Captain Han Solo,
> 
> It looks very nice!
> 
> ...


Yes, I did indeed start with Tamiya XF-12 JN GREY. I mix my colors on the "fly" and didn't write down the exact formula. I also used XF-14, White, and a Medium/light grey.
I mixed enough to to the project and touch ups. Hope that helps somewhat.


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

I had used Tamiya XF-12 JN GREY mixed with some white on a 1/1000 TOS Enterprise and the color looks good but a bit too green. I think you really captured the look of the color quite well. I'll try mixing JN Grey with some other grays and see what I come up with.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another 1/350 Enterprise composite Of my build up.


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

It looks great with the backgrounds!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

crowe-t said:


> It looks great with the backgrounds!


Models are...boring after they are built. I actually enjoy photographing them more.
It adds a new dimension to the hobby...well to me anyway


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Models are...boring after they are built. I actually enjoy photographing them more.
> It adds a new dimension to the hobby...well to me anyway


Couldn't agree more! For me, 99% of the fun of building models is...building! A finished model is a sign that another one needs to be started!


----------



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Models are...boring after they are built. I actually enjoy photographing them more.
> It adds a new dimension to the hobby...well to me anyway


Agreed...and we get to do something they never got to do...photograph the OTHER side of the Big E! Great build. Nice composites. -Steve


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Yeah! Yeah! Shoot the left side!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Shot of the upper hull. Subtle weathering. I also lightly sanded the upper hull so the grid lines weren't so harsh.(In person they are ok as is, but not for photography,in my opinion..)


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Another 1/350 Enterprise composite Of my build up.


I wish I knew how to cut my pic and stick it in a space background. I have Adobe photoshop elements 11. Can that be used and if so any hints to how to do it?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> I wish I knew how to cut my pic and stick it in a space background. I have Adobe photoshop elements 11. Can that be used and if so any hints to how to do it?


 
To be honest...I have no idea.:drunk:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


> To be honest...I have no idea.:drunk:


How did you make your picture?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> How did you make your picture?


 
Take picture of said model
Find correct background
Using Photoshop, create Composite Image by Layering Pic of ship on Background.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

jaws62666 said:


> I wish I knew how to cut my pic and stick it in a space background. I have Adobe photoshop elements 11. Can that be used and if so any hints to how to do it?


There are many ways and tricks to separate the main subject (the Enterprise) from its background and copy and paste it onto the desired background of the space scene. It helps to photograph the model against a dark and solid backdrop (similar principle as the blue screen). The darker the better if your target background will mostly be a dark space scene. 

I use the 3 RGB channels and select the one that shows the best contrast between the image of the E and its background, with the edges in contrast to the background. Then I load that channel and select the mask tool that makes that channel into a mask. You can then manipulate and refine that mask to do a clean job of separating and isolating the ship from its background.

Then, just drag the ship layer(s) onto the space scene file (or you can copy and paste it) and scale it and further colorize it to better match the scene from there.

You can also use the lasso tool to select the Enterprise but that's harder and more time-consuming.

I use Photoshop professionally and it's amazing what you can do when you learn to manipulate the channels to create masks.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Hi Mark.

Struth!! Once again you set a high bar. Absolutely stunning build you have done mate. Add a little grain and film artifacts to your composite shots and they'd be straight from the telly :thumbsup: 

Thanks for sharing and the inspiration.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

AJ-1701 said:


> Hi Mark.
> 
> Struth!! Once again you set a high bar. Absolutely stunning build you have done mate. Add a little grain and film artifacts to your composite shots and they'd be straight from the telly :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for sharing and the inspiration.


Thank you very much indeed my friend! I did add a little, but on my next composite I will add more grain etc...Glad you enjoyed them Sir!


----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

Captain Solo, I sent you a PM...


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

The model looks GREAT!!!

I was wondering... it looks like the nav beacons aren't lighting up... did that flasher circuit fail?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

AJ-1701 said:


> Hi Mark.
> 
> Struth!! Once again you set a high bar.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nova Designs said:


> The model looks GREAT!!!
> 
> I was wondering... it looks like the nav beacons aren't lighting up... did that flasher circuit fail?


No they do indeed light up...And work fine...It seems almost every picture I took, it was in between flashing!!!LOL!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> No they do indeed light up...And work fine...It seems almost every picture I took, it was in between flashing!!!LOL!


Same issue I had with my Leif Ericson blinkers. I had to set my camera up to take multiple rapid fire pics so I could get one pic that showed the lights when they were on.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Captain Han Solo said:


> No they do indeed light up...And work fine...It seems almost every picture I took, it was in between flashing!!!LOL!


Hahaha! OK that's good to know! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

1/350 0riginal series and refit Enterprise...


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Now that's a beautiful sight!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> 1/350 0riginal series and refit Enterprise...


Ummm, all I can say to this picture is....
I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Ohh.... Now ain't that a pretty pair.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Nice side by sides... also nice touch with the shuttles under the Refit.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

starmanmm said:


> Nice side by sides... also nice touch with the shuttles under the Refit.


Hah! Didn't notice what those were....


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A couple pics of my refit build...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Would it be unmanly to shed a tear at this profound beauty?


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Right there with you. That is awesome. K


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

For what it's worth, I have to say, based on my personal experience building these kits, that Polar Lights/Round 2 did an excellent job.

I had no problems whatsoever building my TOS Enterprise. I really enjoyed the build. As a modeler, I was prepared for the challenges that come when building a kit. In fact I have to say I personally enjoy them. But this model was so well designed that I didn't have any difficulties at all.

The same can be said for the lighting kit. Round 2 really gave you the bang for your buck. 

So do yourselves a favor, after collecting your reference material, build the model. and have FUN!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robman007 (Jan 23, 2013)

Pretty awesome build! I'm still "trekin" along with my build. This is my first time working with photoetch and I had to start over after the paint would not stick...just dipped them in acetone to eliminate the super glue and started over from scratch. Now they look good. 

Spent a junk ton of time filling in seam lines. Used a combo of Testers putty and Games Workshop liquid green stuff. Looks pretty good...gotta start work on the secondary hull..that shuttlebay is almost not worth installing. The extra wires make it a pain the @$$ to get both pieces of the hull together. Urgh


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Beautiful builds! I'm inching closer to having the guts to do my refit.....but seeing yours might back me up another foot or three!

Love 'em!

Tib


----------



## Robman007 (Jan 23, 2013)

Tiberious said:


> Beautiful builds! I'm inching closer to having the guts to do my refit.....but seeing yours might back me up another foot or three!
> 
> Love 'em!
> 
> Tib


That refit painting guide will come in handy :hat:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

1/350 ORIGINAL SERIES ENTERPRISE BUILD...Full lighting. Photo/composite by Mark Myers. Detail of nacelle endcap rotating light/fan effect. Composite done to replicate original series f/x


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Very very pretty.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A couple of pics showing the rotating fans and lighting of the nacell end caps.
Again, I can't say enough about the Round 2/Polar Lights Lighting kit AND the Enterprise kit itself.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

......my grail......


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

One more Pic...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Your paint job is excruciatingly excellent.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Holy crap, very awesome job, your bussards look exact! 

Can't wait for this kit, it seriously the only kit I've seen that looks to be completely accurate from every angle.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Landru said:


> Holy crap, very awesome job, your bussards look exact!
> 
> Can't wait for this kit, it seriously the only kit I've seen that looks to be completely accurate from every angle.


Thanks guys!

Again, this was a pleasure to build. The fit of the parts are next to perfect. The Lighting and weathering/painting are the real fun, brings her to life.


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

That's a great picture! You did a fantastic job on this and the color looks great.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Awesome! Job droppingly beautiful!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another pic of my Refit...










And a build of the Enterprise D...it features full lighting.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Another pic of my Refit...


_*CRASH*_

Sorry. My jaw hit the ground yet again...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks guys!

I plan on another refit with full lighting and Perhaps in drydock. Need to finish up my current batch of Client build ups first:thumbsup:.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


> 1/350 ORIGINAL SERIES ENTERPRISE BUILD...Full lighting. Photo/composite by Mark Myers. Detail of nacelle endcap rotating light/fan effect. Composite done to replicate original series f/x


 I swear I hear the theme music playing as I look at it.........:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

You mentioned light blocking. What was your method for interior light block?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

This is a truly beautiful build Mark. Most impressive. :woohoo:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Tim Nolan said:


> This is a truly beautiful build Mark. Most impressive. :woohoo:


Agreed. One thig I wished though would have been a closeup of the engines spinning.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Captain, I've been watching your work, downloading all the pictures and taking detailed notes for future reference. Congratulations! Amazing work! :thumbsup:


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

As i said on FB, your work kills me, Mark! Truly excellent work on the TOS.....from the clean build to the incredible paintjob....

This is now the bench mark for this kit!

(fixed my 1:350 Reliant nacelles BTW!!! LOL!)

Rich


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

:thumbsup:Thanks very much indeed guys,I am glad you guys like my build. In encourage everyone to build this kit. Even if your not a Trek Fan. It basically builds itself and again a real pleasure to build.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

lizzybus said:


> As i said on FB, your work kills me, Mark! Truly excellent work on the TOS.....from the clean build to the incredible paintjob....
> 
> This is now the bench mark for this kit!
> 
> ...


Thanks very much Rich!! Good to see you here as well.!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> Agreed. One thig I wished though would have been a closeup of the engines spinning.


I'll see what I can do for you sir!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I really enjoy this model. It photographs beautifully from all angels.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Indeed. In my opinion she is the most beautiful ship ever designed. :thumbsup:


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Prowler901 said:


> Indeed. In my opinion she is the most beautiful ship ever designed. :thumbsup:


Well said, sir. No other space ship design has matched her.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RossW said:


> Well said, sir. No other space ship design has matched her.


What about the... err.. or the....

YOU'RE RIGHT!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> What about the... err.. or the....
> 
> YOU'RE RIGHT!!!!:thumbsup:


To paraphrase Gene Rodenberry, he wanted a ship that looked powerful but fast. Jefferies certainly delivered.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Bravo!!!


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Prowler901 said:


> Indeed. In my opinion she is the most beautiful ship ever designed. :thumbsup:


Indeed! I never tire of looking at her!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many thanks again guys...I am glad you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I really like this model. Round 2 captured the filming model...to me anyway,...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

As great as that is, I find my attention drawn to the magnificence just to the right....


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Simply beautiful, thanks for the pictures hope mine turns out half this well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> As great as that is, I find my attention drawn to the magnificence just to the right....


The old MF? It's alright.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> The old MF? It's alright.


"Alright"? I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is a composite I made. Again, the goal was not to perfect but reflect what we saw in the original episodes...Enjoy!

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ENTERPRISESAUCERFILMSTOCK_zps476e0586.jpg.html


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> "Alright"? I do not think it means what you think it means.


At the risk of torches and pitchforks, STAR WARS just never really floated my boat.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Proper2 said:


> At the risk of torches and pitchforks, STAR WARS just never really floated my boat.


Psit, not mine, either... but don't tell anybody, ok?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Here is a composite I made. Again, the goal was not to perfect but reflect what we saw in the original episodes...Enjoy!
> 
> http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ENTERPRISESAUCERFILMSTOCK_zps476e0586.jpg.html


That's JUST what it looked like to me in 1967!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> "Alright"? I do not think it means what you think it means.


Well, it is sorta round which is reminiscent of the Enterprise's round saucer so that makes it alright Chris.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Here is a composite I made. Again, the goal was not to perfect but reflect what we saw in the original episodes...Enjoy!
> 
> http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ENTERPRISESAUCERFILMSTOCK_zps476e0586.jpg.html


Keep it up Captain! The more pics of your magnificent build you post the more incentive it's giving me to try and make mine as good as yours (if that's possible).:thumbsup:


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Here is a composite I made. Again, the goal was not to perfect but reflect what we saw in the original episodes...Enjoy!
> 
> http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ENTERPRISESAUCERFILMSTOCK_zps476e0586.jpg.html


Mark, I love what you do with the colors and the manufactured grain on these comps. Is there any way to help the edges/masking when separating the ship from the background? Are you working in Photoshop?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Proper2 said:


> Is there any way to help the edges/masking when separating the ship from the background?


What? It looks just like the old opticals! It's intentional.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Good point about the color proper. The bluish tint really does look like some of the scenes from the original show.


----------



## Gary7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Proper2 said:


> At the risk of torches and pitchforks, STAR WARS just never really floated my boat.


There's room for both. I like both for total different reasons. But ST TOS will always be my first choice.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Gary7 said:


> There's room for both. I like both for total different reasons. But ST TOS will always be my first choice.


I would accept that as an axiom.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> What? It looks just like the old opticals! It's intentional.:thumbsup:


Correct sir!!!


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> I would accept that as an axiom.


Kind of like... the Prime Directive.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Proper2 said:


> Kind of like... the Prime Directive.


Yep. Yep.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My Enterprise Build over the Planet from "This Side Of Paradise".
Models once built are boring dust collectors...This is the best way to do a Diaorama of the Enterprise in her natural element...space.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Needs a little more dropoff on the rear of the nacelle & hangar bay... but, GREAT!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A montage of build up pics...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

THIS is the Enterprise of my memories in all its glory and its many looks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Congratulations Captain! What a beautiful work!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Truly stunningthanks for sharing


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes, good angles! :thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

You must be proud!!! :thumbsup:


----------

